# Aren't boats too easy to steal?



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

Why doesn't it happen more often. I was reading about a 22 year old drug crazed man in seattle stole a boat and started ramming things. So what's to prevent your boat being stripped or stolen? I had some blocks on mine that were $175 a piece and could be removed in about 10 seconds. The outboard? Those are just sitting there waiting to be lifted. The whole boat could be stolen without even having to pick a lock or break a window. do inboards even have keys? i think its like just a button! I can't think of any other hobby where we just leave our stuff sitting around unattended. Is this really safe

People just leave there $10000 dinghy tied anywhere. I wouldn't just set my bicycle on the dock and leave for a night or a week. It would not still be there. So why does this awesome and magical sailing world remain so safe?


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

Partly we rely on the ignorance of landlubbers about how boat things work; some of them are even afraid to walk out on a marina pier... it must be terribly dangerous, see there are no hand rails beyond the gangway. 

And, our marina manager is an ex-cop with a concealed carry license and a bit of attitude. 

(But don't let this descend into a g - you - know - what thread.)


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

BoatUS insurance had statistics on boat thefts in Florida a while back in one of their pubs. Sailboats thefts were pretty rare.

I think it's because thieves look at power boats and think you can drive them like a car. They look at sail boats and are mystified. Sail boats also don't make very good drug running boats.

When I had a daysailer I ran a cable lock through the outboard. You need a key to start my boat and I have a combination lock on my hatch. The biggest risk is someone taking the electronics from the binnacle.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, my outboard has a lock...
Also unlike a lot of you folks, I ONLY have forward gear (boat is bow in)... you'd have to know to spin the outboard around to do reverse.
On top of that, I'm on a lake... you arent' going real far.
Let's assume you steal a sailboat, it has an inboard, and say 30 gallons of fuel. 
You'll be able to go far, but not real fast.

It's why thieves if they steal a boat they usually opt for a powerboat. Low speed chases usually don't end well for crooks.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Remember the old days with cars? I did a demonstration once, for a legitimate job, and had to be taught to steal a car within 5 minutes and then steal the car within 30 seconds. It took me 17 seconds to steal the car.  (included the steering lock)

It wasnt too many years after that that insurance companies started to lean on vehicle manufacturers to tighten security.

Right now your cheapest Korean rice-bubble-on-wheels has a better security system than any sailing boat!

But just because its not offered in the showroom doesn't mean you can't beef up security yourself 

Some dont cost much at all!








I use this when I am onboard at night. The murders on board during the time I have been cruising all occured on boats unsecured... intruders get on board and walk below, or the owner comes out himself.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

That is a question I consider from time to time. Our Marshall Catboat is moored in a "vulnerable" location. It is not a busy place and there are not lots of eyes around. Perhaps that is a plus?? It is a 15' Sandpiper. 20K for a new one. 2K for the 4 stroke Honda. That would buy some drugs for a low life looking to score. The gas tank is under the deck and it starts on the first pull. The oars live in the dinghy at the dinghy dock.

Maine is a fairly safe place. I have lived here since 1976 and never locked the door to the house or the cars. It has been secure but I admit to thinking about it more these past few years.

Having friends who know our boats helps. The Lobster men are protective of theirs and others property. Both the I-28 and the Marshall are not common boats around here so disposing of them would be a problem. Not so much for the Honda or the electronics.

Perhaps a "slack" chain on the mooring that gets locked to a fitting on the boat so that just dropping a mooring line doesn't free the boat? That could discourage the "opportunistic" thief. A "lowjack" like bit of technology that called me if the boats location changed. If the bilge pump in the catboat can sense water resistance and rest between tests a "lowjack" type device with gps capability could let me know if the boats left their moorings for any reason. It seems like there is a device that does that for a flooding bilge?

Insurance??

Down


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

Sheet!

Thread title reminded me that I left my ign key hangin' in the switch!
No worries, as there's lotsa folks about that keep an eye on our little marina


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

The answer is - YES boats are easy to steal. Maybe there just isn't a big enough demand for stolen boat stuff to make it a worthwhile market for the thieves.

whisphering now to you thieves - I could use a Sprint Atlantic windlass. You can find them on larger Hunters built around 2000


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

Here on Lake Champlain I've never heard of a boat theft, although I imagine maybe a few dinghies have gone missing over the years. The key to my inboard on my sailboat has not left the ignition in the cockpit since I bought the boat over a year ago. Wouldn't want to lose the key!


----------



## tweitz (Apr 5, 2007)

The ignition key isn't much security. I believe that almost all Yanmars use the same key. Honestly, I can't think of anyplace but boats where people leave something that can easily cost $100,000 plus secured by nothing more than a rope that can be untied. I guess horses also.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

On my Gemini 105MC my fuel pump was disabled - activated by a hidden switch I installed. 

On my current boat I'm not telling but you would not get far. 

After that, insurance.


----------



## blutoyz (Oct 28, 2012)

My boat is on a mooring behind my house and not only do I leave my key in the ignition but I don't bother with the hatch padlock ....:laugher

I don't get much traffic where I am so anyone coming into the cove is usually watched by a half dozen houses


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

The ultimate security is that its too much work for most people, or they don't know how to sail. Also, with my boat anyway - they would still be in view an hour after the crime!
And tons of people around, not that they would know the thief wasn't the owner. 

My dock is at a waterfront bar, 10 steps from the parking lot to my boat, which is in plain view..... No cabin lock. No other security. So far, no problems. 

My biggest fear is somone cutting the padlock and stealing the outboard.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

We have had the occasional bandit break into boats in our marina (not ours, thankfully) and steal 'stuff'... mostly booze... but it's quite rare.. Can't recall a boat actually going missing from our marina, which is fairly well monitored 24/7. We do lock our outboard, and our dinghy itself as these are items easily resold, the battery is switched off which disables the engine panel, and the boat's locked but not 'to the dock'.

I agree that with sailboats, most non boaters can't simply 'drive them away'.. the only significant sailboat theft I can recall locally was a Maple Leaf 40-something stolen from, of all places, the Royal Vancouver YC...


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

northoceanbeach said:


> I had some blocks on mine that were $175 a piece and could be removed in about 10 seconds.


I never leave anything on deck that can just be removed and taken that easily. Put them in the cabin, or take them home with you.



northoceanbeach said:


> The outboard? Those are just sitting there waiting to be lifted.


My outboard has a very inexpensive, but easy to use lock. It's not going to stop a determined thief, but it will discourage the casual grab-it-and-go type of miscreant.



northoceanbeach said:


> The whole boat could be stolen without even having to pick a lock or break a window. do inboards even have keys?


Yes, inboards have keys. Some people leave them in the switch all the time, but that's just dumb, for a variety of reasons (not the least of which is the invitation to corrosion). Lock the companionway, close the hatches, take the key, and your boat is probably as safe as your home when you lock the front door.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

Don0190 nailed it- if sailboat stuff were easier to sell on craigs list, it would get stolen more. go into a pawn shop. See any block & tackle? I could leave a $50 bike on my boat right next to $300 car and the bike would dissapear imneditely.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

You can't really take off all your deck hardware every time.


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

Easy to steal but hard to sell. Even if you created a marine chop-shop, you'd still have a bunch of hard to sell parts. It works for cars because there so many that the 'used parts' business is quite large.

All the theft I've seen is dinghies, outboards, and electronics.

I worry more someone will break in and steal my stuff; not that the boat itself will be stolen.

Ken


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

rbrasi said:


> Don0190 nailed it- if sailboat stuff were easier to sell on craigs list, it would get stolen more. go into a pawn shop. See any block & tackle? I could leave a $50 bike on my boat right next to $300 car and the bike would dissapear imneditely.


Well of course. Who wants a $300 car? They'd probably have to push it.


----------



## Harborless (Nov 10, 2010)

Well Im terrible.. I don't even take the keys out of the ignition and most times I don't even lock the lock on the companion way hatch- I just close it so it LOOKS locked!However- much IS in my favor.
!. My boat is old
2. My boat is chalky
3. My boat is near MUCH nicer boats
4. Most criminals do not know how to sail
5. My marina has a gate ringed with barbed wire
6. I live in a very small island town.

***Dinghys with outboards are stolen most often here. Especially during summer months when kids are out of school. I keep my dinghy motor in the store, so unless the kids feel like paddling away- Im not a very good target =)


----------



## ericb760 (Apr 11, 2012)

My outboard sits in a well that is locked with a padlock. I then thread a short bike lock through it and around the tiller, effectively binding it to starboard. I simply trust that any would-be boat thief would choose any number of the hundreds of boats that are not secured in any fashion whatsoever. I did recently lose a winch cover, but I don't know if it was stolen or if it simply blew off...


----------



## mattt (Aug 26, 2013)

I think the real issue for thieves would boil down to, "OK, now what?" So you've stolen a sailboat, a really nice one. Where the hell do you take it? How do you turn it into money? How do you NOT get caught? The damn thing only goes about 5mph. I think it would be a non-starter for most thieves.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

deltaten said:


> Sheet!
> 
> Thread title reminded me that I left my ign key hangin' in the switch!
> No worries, as there's lotsa folks about that keep an eye on our little marina


Where'd ya say yer marina was??


----------



## Jiminri (Aug 26, 2012)

Easy to steal. But hard to HIDE. :laugher


----------



## CapnBones (Sep 20, 2010)

Down here in Key West we have a lot of people that will break in to boats so pad locks are good, cause yea thieves generally don't know how to sail. Same thing on the dinghy dock, I have a big chain and lock on the dink, though the motor I just put on doesn't have a lock but it looks really old and the number appears to be a 3.9 (the first 9 didn't fair so well) so people generally just laugh at it. Things do go missing out of dinghies though. 

Also I sail with a spot so my family can see where I am and I can check in so they are not all worried. They sell a nicer version that has a keypad to deactivate and they monitor it and call as soon as any unauthorized boat movement occurs, in the case of powerboats they can even shut you down remotely, can't douse your sails, but it is pretty sweet. My friend just bought a powerboat with one.

I did have a habit of leaving my keys in the ignition or the padlock next to my companionway, guess we all have our moments


----------



## Coquina (Dec 27, 2012)

About 4 keys will start 90% of the airplanes that even use keys 
Like boats, most people don't know how to operate them or what to do with them if they do steal one.

Outboards and inflatables are what get stolen.
Then there is the "drunk late night regatta party" where people take the first dinghy they see and then that dingy's real owner swipes another one and so on and so on. They all get sorted in the morning though.


----------



## shadowraiths (Nov 2, 2011)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> But just because its not offered in the showroom doesn't mean you can't beef up security yourself
> 
> Some dont cost much at all!
> 
> ...


I looked at similar implementations when I first moved aboard but decided they present a potential fire hazard, and ended up skipping the idea. Though, I have been toying around with the idea of implementing some sort of screen that lets air flow, while keeping out critters (_i.e., cats, dogs, squirrels, raccoons, etcetera_).



MarkofSeaLife said:


> The murders on board during the time I have been cruising all occured on boats unsecured... intruders get on board and walk below, or the owner comes out himself.


What are the statistics of people being murdered by strangers while sleeping on a boat? Just curious.

As for this topic. I have admittedly marveled that theft seems to be fairly low, considering all the expensive hardware around. Like others, the things that seem to get stolen the most around here are dinghies and O.B. motors. But even then, that seems fairly light, as our local LE beefed up their surveillance (_i.e., air birds & water patrol_) at night.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

northoceanbeach said:


> You can't really take off all your deck hardware every time.


The things that a grab-and-go thief would take, the things that are quick and easy to take off, are... well, quick and easy to take off.


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

We have turning blocks on tracks on one of our boats, and those go into the padlocked cabin when we're away from the boat. However, it would not be obvious to most non-sailors, and even to some sailors, how to remove these, and we should probably maintain this ignorance.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Who needs a key to start an inboard diesel? All you need is a screwdriver to jump the starter, and all boat owners should know how to do this for when the day comes that the key/start button corrodes and doesn't work.

If someone goes to all the trouble to go out onto my boat on its' mooring in the dark I doubt that locking the hatch boards is suddenly going to stop them from getting inside. In the end I still lose the stuff they take plus now I have to repair all the damage when they kick in the companionway.


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

If the average thief has trouble with a manual transmission car.. imagine them puzzling over the rig of a simple sunfish.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

I have the best solution.
I leave the keys in the ignition.
Have an old Atomic 4 gas engine with a leaky carburetor.
Whenever I start it it up I have to bail the gas from the bilge then run the bilge blower for no less than 10 minutes.
She starts up just fine.

My neighbors all know what a piece of crap the boat is and all vacate the premises when anyone even looks at my boat much less trys to start it.

The marina is have some financial problems so they park me pretty close to the waste fuel and oil tank.

We actually post on multiple blogs telling folks how bad the security is at our marina.

So go ahead and steal it we are actually sort of counting on that.

_PS
This story is fictional in all aspects. 
The poster does not condone blowing up anyone even stupid people.
But he does have a twisted imagination._


----------



## sully75 (Jun 17, 2013)

It'd be like stealing my net worth. You can have my 2k in the bank but you have to take my 50k student loans and my 3k credit card bill. You can have it. 

Having to pay for winter storage in ma makes you sort of wish someone would steal it. Just kidding hand of god!!!


----------



## Michael K (Feb 27, 2006)

As others have indicated, it isn't the (sail)boat that interests thieves but rather the gear. A few years ago someone decided they needed the upper chain, mooring buoy and pickup pennant I was using. They disconnected the parts noted above and re-attached my boat to the upper swivel of the mooring! It was a bit frustrating in that I couldn't go sailing until I procured more chain and another mooring ball (which I ended up making as the real ones are pricey).

Just yesterday I rowed out to the mooring again to inspect it for the coming winter months. Would you believe this time someone took 18' of good upper chain and replaced it with 6' of wire-thin worn out links? Possibly some local yocul with a boat (and maybe some chain cutters). So much for the perceived innocence of sleepy and quaint little sea-side towns.


----------



## blutoyz (Oct 28, 2012)

My money is on scrappers


----------



## Coquina (Dec 27, 2012)

I bet if you advertized "will steal your boat" you would get quite a few directions, locations of keys, lock combos, etc. as long as you promised the boat would never be found


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

My boat lives in a slip on a pier that has several live-aboards. They know me, and have my cell number. Earlier this year there were some thefts at the marina... mostly gear - propellers from outdrives and similar. I was once called on my cell because my wife's cousin was looking at my boat. I thanked the caller, and let him know that I was below at the time. 

For security of my possessions, I always stow my instruments (Garmin GPSmap 478 chart plotter & Echo 200 fish finder) from the binnacle below, and cover the binnacle. I also lock all the hatches, and the companionway with a keyed lock.

The only parts of sailing that scare me are leaving the slip, and returning to the slip. I can't imagine anyone, other than me, trying to back my boat safely out of my slip. I will admit here that the first few times that I tried were not pretty...

My biggest fear is that some kid may come along, and simply uncleat the lines, and watch the boats bounce off of each other as the tide and wind push them around. However, I rely on the security at the yard (someone walks the docks at least twice a day) to ensure that this does not happen.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

We had a power boat stolen from the marina a few years ago. Twenty something yellow center console. Guy who owned it was driving through a neighborhood a few weeks later and saw it sitting on a trailer.

Hard to hide a sailboat. Dinghys and motors do occasionally get stolen from moorings in Portland. A friend had his dinghy stolen off his mooring by some kids. They were dumb enough to be horsing around right in the mooring field. My buddy caught them but did not prosecute. He later found they had also stolen some other stuff at the same time but never confessed to. Next time he hauling them off to jail.


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

The best bit of boat security is to leave the " things to do " list in plain view on a cabin table. Ant thief who sees that will run a mile to get an honest job istead of stealing a sail boat.

ATB

Michael


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

One place we anchor when out cruising has a tricky entrance to navigate. Unless they are very careful, they'd run hard aground right where everyone would be staring at them.

Otherwise, when moored and we aren't on the boat, we could take the dinghy and quickly catch up with them.

Oh, and we have webcam on board that sends me an email whenever there's motion inside the salon. Last fall we "caught" the marina manager as he was preparing to haul the boat out. I have the picture somewhere if anyone wants to see it.

The system is also configurable to send an email when the shore power gets accidentally disconnected. That's more for winter in-water storage. Right now it emails me when the bilge pump turns on.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

This was big news in our area not too long ago: Update: Stolen Sailboat Runs Aground at Linda Mar Beach; 3 Arrested - Police & Fire - Pacifica, CA Patch. It blew me away that someone would have the cojones to steal an 82' million dollar sloop because they're just not that easy to hide. That said, when I go to my boat, I pass a nice kayak with a surfboard on top and constantly wonder how that doesn't go awalking like the floor mat on my slip did just yesterday...


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

It does seem incredible that sailboat theft is so infrequent. I suppose they are too slow for joy rides - but why no chop shops for sailboat parts?


----------



## mattt (Aug 26, 2013)

You wanna figure out a good way to get your newly stolen sailboat over to a chop shop? Unless your chop shop is on the water, in which case it'd be pretty hard to miss.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

There is a very easy way to quickly hide a sailboat, but I'm not saying what it is.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Remember the movie _Ruthless People_, where Judge Reinhold kidnaps Bette Midler and can't get rid of her? That's a nice metaphor for stealing a sailboat.

The only news stories I've read about sailboat thefts seemed to involve escapees from the loonie bin, or people who were too drunk to know what they were doing. What does that tell you about sailboat owners? RIGHT! Nobody of sound mind or body would want a sailboat! :laugher

I've always had this vision in my head of a scene of a movie where someone steals a sailboat, and law enforcement grabs the closest available dinghy to chase them down, but it only has an electric trolling motor. The slow-motion chase scene would be pretty good comedy.


----------



## zedboy (Jul 14, 2010)

Bene505 said:


> The system is also configurable to send an email when the shore power gets accidentally disconnected. That's more for winter in-water storage. Right now it emails me when the bilge pump turns on.


Of everything mentioned so far, this is probably the system more owners should set up...


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Bene505 said:


> One place we anchor when out cruising has a tricky entrance to navigate. Unless they are very careful, they'd run hard aground right where everyone would be staring at them.
> 
> Otherwise, when moored and we aren't on the boat, we could take the dinghy and quickly catch up with them.
> 
> ...


Brad, can you send a link or more data on your system. I assume you have to pay a monthly cell service fee?

I don't get too concerned over this, but I've occasionally wanted to know if marina staff, who have the key to our companionway, are aboard. In some cases, I would just like to know they actually did show up to do what I asked! So far, I've not incurred theft, but I have returned to find they never did the work I needed to sail the following weekend.


----------



## Cap-Couillon (Jan 2, 2013)

Rarely have I seen entire sailboats stolen, usually deck gear. More of a problem in the third-world where no mater how broke a cruiser you are, you are "rich" by local standards.

While sailing coastal Venezuela a few years back I used to leave a Monkey-Ward 12V fence charger hooked to my un-sheathed, un-grounded life lines when I was away from the boat at anchor, or asleep. Not enough to hurt anyone, but you grab a stanchion to help yourself out of the dink, you tend to make a lot of noise (Don't ask how I know that) Ended up adding a Radio Shack remote control to turn it on and off. 

Not a whole lot better than Capt Slocum's carpet tacks but another approach, 
(Apologies to Capt Nemo for stealing his idea)


----------



## Coquina (Dec 27, 2012)

I did have my dinghy stolen by a drunk who could not swim. He did not realize I had a bungee to the stern in addition to the bow line. When the bungee got to full stretch it yanked the dinghy back and him overboard :laugher He had to be rescued too - idiot almost drowned 

BTW - About 90% of all boating related thievery around Annapolis happens in October. All the migrating liveaboards build up until November and then they move south. A certain percentage of them are more-or-less homeless people on floating junk that aren't above "creative repurposing of other people's property".


----------



## blutoyz (Oct 28, 2012)

emcentar said:


> It does seem incredible that sailboat theft is so infrequent. I suppose they are too slow for joy rides - but why no chop shops for sailboat parts?


Go look at all the crap at a consignment shop gathering dust...small market


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> Brad, can you send a link or more data on your system. I assume you have to pay a monthly cell service fee?
> 
> I don't get too concerned over this, but I've occasionally wanted to know if marina staff, who have the key to our companionway, are aboard. In some cases, I would just like to know they actually did show up to do what I asked! So far, I've not incurred theft, but I have returned to find they never did the work I needed to sail the following weekend.


It was awhile back, but I posted it here on SN.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener.../71374-webcam-watch-your-boat-done-how-2.html

Much of the thread is about replacing the heater that was in the webcam picture. So it payed-off in that respect too.

I found the picture (from that thread) of the marina manager "caught" on the boat as he was preparing to haul the boat out. (Black rectangle added by me to protect his privacy.)










A bit of a digression: The only other person I "caught" was Falcon. Yes, that's Falcon Riley of EducationOfFalcon fame, who completed his circumnavigation by age 15, with his family. He had my permission to go aboard. That, and he kept returning things that I tried to lend him. He sailed a 14 foot open boat down the Hudson then north to Martha's Vineyard and then south to Montauk, staying a bit extra off-shore, so "the currents around Block Island" wouldn't affect him. That's a whole other story, but one worth telling, of a remarkable and helpful man. E.g. first time on the boat, he climbed a stay (yes, the starboard side stay, a wire about a 1/2 inch in diameter) with his bare hands and stood on the lower spreader enjoying the view. DavidPM -- You might remember that he helped us move anchors a few years back.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Harborless (Nov 10, 2010)

Well I suppose it would not be too hard for a SAILOR to steal a sailboat. I mean think about it- You steal a production boat (Hunter, Catalina, J-boat, Benetaeu, ect) throw up a new name on the back with vinyl tape or paint, throw a new sailcover or even a sheet over the main, take off some deck stuff like grills and pennants and rearrange or move and maybe even change the rigging around if its not too big a job. Don't forget to try and add some paint around the bugger to confuse any of the investigative types. Set a course of sail not less than 150 miles away, preferably to a new country (helps if you rob in FL and cruise south to Cuba) and BAM! You've got a fleet of yachts in no time!

Quick ye land lubber and bear a hand there cutting off those cables- that outboards not going to sell its self!

***Don't forget to disable GPS and radar! Don't want those pesky Coasties riding up chomping about some gps fix from a recently stolen registered sailing vessel~!


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Pilferage is not uncommon. Folks get lazy and someone local gets ambitious and things disappear for a spell. But stealing a boat? Really, do the words "low speed chase" sound familiar?

You can only move it so far so fast, and then, who's gonna fence it for you? Dinghies, sure. Handheld stuff, sure. But whole boats? I suspect that even the dummies know they can make more money in less time by burgling empty homes.


----------



## boz86 (May 17, 2012)

tweitz said:


> The ignition key isn't much security. I believe that almost all Yanmars use the same key. Honestly, I can't think of anyplace but boats where people leave something that can easily cost $100,000 plus secured by nothing more than a rope that can be untied. I guess horses also.


Tractors and airplanes use the same 4-5 keys.

I'm thinking of putting an on/off rocker switch on the panel and rigging a key switch somewhere else in the circuit. Kinda like taking the rotor cap off an older car, not that hard but you gotta know to look.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"I believe that almost all Yanmars use the same key screwdriver."
But, shhh! don't tell anyone.

We found a "secret switch" in a length of zip cord that had been added into the key switch while exploring under the cockpit. Kinda like Ghostbusters "Don't throw that switch!" in a quieter way. They'll stop joyriders but really, wouldn't you rather have something louder, more aggressive, at least an alarm system to discourage unwanted guests a little more robustly?

Or your own personal "Elvis" if anyone remembers Miami Vice?


----------



## tsell (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes. sailboats are very easy to steal. But why bother when you can get one for free or next to nothing? The reality is that it is very difficult to sell a boat for anywhere close to what the true value is. Add to the lack of marketabilty the difficulty of stealing a boat that travels 5 knots without getting caught.

To paraphrase Rodney Dangerfield- 'Take my boat-PLEASE!"


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

tsell said:


> To paraphrase Rodney Dangerfield- 'Take my boat-PLEASE!"


You're thinking of Henny Youngman.


----------



## tsell (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for the correction. You are right, that was Henny Youngmen. I couldn't remember which it was and took a chance.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

tweitz said:


> The ignition key isn't much security. I believe that almost all Yanmars use the same key.


My Yanmar keyswitch just broke (28 year old plastic). There are no tumblers inside, just a ball bearing that has to move a small amount to allow the switch to turn. A screwdriver is fine, you don't even need a key (and almost any key would work).

I did think it ironic that my broken keyswitch which requires a coin to turn it and is hidden in the laz is probably more "secure" than the original key.

At both of my marinas I've had plenty of liveaboards near by.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I've never been too concerned about losing the boat from the marina. Although, we anchor out very often and in the shoulder seasons I do worry a bit about someone coming aboard, while we are ashore, and lifting personal items more than the entire boat. When the crowds dissipate, I lock the companionway, while ashore. I'm not sure that's great logic, as it may be easier to go unnoticed among the crowds, than when we're lying on the hook alone. 

I have also left the radio or TV on in the salon so that it may appear as if someone is still aboard. Ironically, we are often obviously ashore (ie no dinghy on the mothership), but someone is still aboard. Wife may be shopping or walking and I'm doing chores/showering.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Minnewaska said:


> ...I have also left the radio or TV on in the salon so that it may appear as if someone is still aboard. Ironically, we are often obviously ashore (ie no dinghy on the mothership), but someone is still aboard. Wife may be shopping or walking and I'm doing chores/showering.


We travel often with a tender and a couple of kayaks.. it's unusual that all are ashore together.. so the presence of either may fool someone into thinking we're still aboard.. that's something, I guess..

In our area, as in most, dinghies/outboards/removable deck gear are prime targets for snatch and grabs. Thankfully even such incidents are rare. I think 'locked gate' marinas are somewhat dubious security, seems most of these sorts of thieves come by water anyway. When boats get 'broken into' I think they are mostly after booze...

One of the things I loved about the Caribbean area is that few of the marinas are locked.. we mere mortals can usually get up close and personal to the mega buck monsters and classics - something extremely unlikely to have access to when they visit here (Victoria being an exception, probably)


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

tsell said:


> Yes. sailboats are very easy to steal. But why bother when you can get one for free or next to nothing? The reality is that it is very difficult to sell a boat for anywhere close to what the true value is. Add to the lack of marketabilty the difficulty of stealing a boat that travels 5 knots without getting caught.
> 
> To paraphrase Rodney Dangerfield- 'Take my boat-PLEASE!"


In a culture where people will camp out for days on a city sidewalk to be among the first to have the latest iPhone, I don't doubt this scenario could easily apply to many of the boats I see out there, as well 

T-Mobile | JUMP! "Mugger" - YouTube


----------



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm not really worried about someone stealing are boat ... But I do think of prankster uncleating it from the mooring maliciously.


----------



## Jgbrown (Mar 26, 2012)

Faster said:


> We travel often with a tender and a couple of kayaks.. it's unusual that all are ashore together.. so the presence of either may fool someone into thinking we're still aboard.. that's something, I guess..
> 
> In our area, as in most, dinghies/outboards/removable deck gear are prime targets for snatch and grabs. Thankfully even such incidents are rare. I think 'locked gate' marinas are somewhat dubious security, seems most of these sorts of thieves come by water anyway. When boats get 'broken into' I think they are mostly after booze...
> 
> One of the things I loved about the Caribbean area is that few of the marinas are locked.. we mere mortals can usually get up close and personal to the mega buck monsters and classics - something extremely unlikely to have access to when they visit here (Victoria being an exception, probably)


There was an incident recently here where some cheeky thief was breaking into a boat(which had a very well stocked liquor cabinet) and drinking all the booze, repeatedly! Boats are hard enough to move around legitimately, while it has happened a couple times that I know of, there was always the question of whether it was theft or "theft" for insurance purposes. 
Big, hard to hide, low value. There's a reason most boat disposal places charge you money to take it away. 
:laugher

Electronics, and personal items including outboards are common targets though.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I have been looking for a boat for a long time and most are unlocked. Seems more of the boats with brokers are locked, but I think they want them locked so they don't get blamed for missing things. Several I have called and the owner said just go aboard and take a look. They don't know me, never met me but just said take a look. The last boat he guy said "this is where I keep the key, in case you want to look at without me." The last boat is only about 20 miles north of NYC, so one would think he would be cautious. 

There is one marina that I know of that has a bunch of bars just outside of it and people complain that they get lots of people using there boats for after bar parties, they all keep there boats locked up. But mainly to keep there bars in tact and sheets clean. 

But outboards seem to disappear often. But they are easy to sell, or use. For some reason sailboats get left alone and that is ok with me.


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

A padlock, visible form the dock, is an invitation for a thief. It announces to the world that you are not home, an don't plan to be for a while. Mine is inside, reachable thru a vent, out of the wind and weather . A lock smith told me that to pick a lock, a thief has to get two hands on, impossible thru a vent . Getting enough leverage to break it is also impossible. Putting a keyhole tumbler in will give a thief a way to waste his time trying to pick it, til he gives up and goes looking for an easier target, of which there are plenty. My hatch is a one piece aluminium door, which would take some serious, noisy power tools to break thru.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

Powerboats get stolen all of the time.

I think you don't see many sailboats stolen for the same reason you don't see many golf carts used as getaway cars in bank robberies.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"But I do think of prankster uncleating it from the mooring maliciously. "
Now there's a good idea. Soaking the mooring lines in KrazyGlue, and watching the folks trying to cast off to make the race start.

Why no, I'd never....(VBG)


----------



## Coquina (Dec 27, 2012)

Stolen Hatteras Motor Yacht


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Not just boats, but ships too.
Twice in my career I've been sent to get "dark" vessels operational and in a matter of hours I was able to get generators started, get the lights on, figure out the systems (though it was a bit harder on the one with all labels in Danish) enough to pump the bilges and transfer fuel to the day tanks to crank up the main engine. In 24 hours I had both vessels to sea without any major problems.
If you are a delivery skipper, probably a quarter of the vessels have no one aboard to show you the systems, but most sailboats have very similar systems, electrical panels, running rigging and engine controls, so it's just a matter of experience and common sense.
But at an average speed of slightly over 6 miles an hour, it would take an idiot to think he could get very far stealing a sailboat. And arriving in a foreign port without the proper documentation (outbound clearance, reg papers, etc.) could be a problem.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Of course that could also be another Craig's List hoax: Angry spouse or other party lists a yacht as stolen, call many men with guns to surprise the owner on his vacation.

I mean, where is who going to fence a 53' motor yacht??

Take out some dates on a drunk run, maybe, but then leave it at the nearest bar?


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

hellosailor said:


> Of course that could also be another Craig's List hoax: Angry spouse or other party lists a yacht as stolen, call many men with guns to surprise the owner on his vacation.
> 
> I mean, where is who going to fence a 53' motor yacht??
> 
> Take out some dates on a drunk run, maybe, but then leave it at the nearest bar?


The thing that looks a bit suspicious is that there is no name, or even registration numbers on the boat. Perhaps they did not really complete the contract when they bought it and it got repoed?


----------



## azguy (Jul 17, 2012)

Out here it's all lakes, really hard to steal a boat when it's in the slip...


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Interesting catch, Paul. No name, no numbers...every watercop in FL would pull that one over immediately if it was seen in the water. With good reason.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Interesting, if not somewhat disturbing subject. Coincidentally, the current edition of BoatUS Magazine (Oct/Nov 2013) has an article on boat theft and a number of insurance company tracking/recovery specialists. As reported, high end power boats-Fountains etc.--are most often stolen, some to order, but no expensive boat is immune, nor are sailboats. While somewhat harder to move/hide they do disappear and if so, are rarely recovered. In most marinas, few will question someone on a boat acting as if it is their own or as if they belong there. As noted in an earlier comment, an 82' multi-million dollar yacht was stolen in Sausalito last year, and only recovered when the "perps" ran the thing aground off the coast. Similarly, in January 2004 a couple of bozo's managed to sail a Beneteau 57--the first one in the US and one of only 37 built--out of Charleston Harbor in the dead of night, evidently without even starting the engine. The boat was on an end tie and they evidently, cast off, hoisted sail and sailed the thing out of the harbor on an outbound tide. The boat simply vanished until it was "discovered" moored at the Jolly Mon Marina in Freeport by a sailor vacationing in the Bahamas that knew of the case due to its notoriety and reported the find to authorities. Identifying marks had evidently been removed but the rarity of the Beneteau 57 gave the scam away. Unfortunately, the "perps" suffered little retribution as reported by Soundings Magazine here. Perhaps if the consequences were graver, there would be less thievery but the problem is not high on many lists of law enforcement concerns.

FWIW...


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

HyLyte-
"Perhaps if the consequences were graver, there would be less thievery but the problem is not high on many lists of law enforcement concerns."
AFAIK the only crime is "grand theft motor vehicle" or whatever the local(state) equivalent is. Same as stealing any car valued at over the threshold amount, which is $5000 IIRC. Once interstate lines are crossed it becomes an FBI matter, and these days if it doesn't wear a turban or a backpack, or carry a pressure cooker, the FBI is too busy to pursue "property crimes". 
Maybe BoatUS could persuade Congress to add a new crime category for boats, once they get done with the other games they're playing.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Here is a list of stolen boats. Looks like power boats get stolen most. Although look at previous years (see list at bottom of web site)- some large sail boats ripped too.

Boats Stolen 2013

This one was interesting:

1996 47.7 Bristol center cockpit
Stolen: June 14/15, 2006
Home Port: Padanaram Harbor, Dartmouth, Massachusetts
Vessel Name: "Sea Eagle"
Reporting Agency: Padanaram Police Dept (508) 910-1700
Contact: OneBeacon Insurance: (800) 423-0067 ext 9821

REWARD 10% of Recovered Value


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Maybe half of those are powerboats on trailers, presumably stolen while on the trailer & quickly and easily moved or hidden. Dare one wonder if insurance fraud is also involved.


----------



## MarioG (Sep 6, 2009)

I would think even dumb thieves, and most are, would understand how easy it would be to get shot messing with a boat.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

And most gun owners would tell you that it is often illegal to shoot a mere thief. The thieves already know that. Thievery isn't burglary and you can't even legally shoot horse thieves, unless you're in Texas.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

hellosailor said:


> And most gun owners would tell you that it is often illegal to shoot a mere thief. The thieves already know that. Thievery isn't burglary and you can't even legally shoot horse thieves, unless you're in Texas.


And, in most places, you are looking at nothing but a suspended sentence and probation for theft, anyway. At least until you get caught two or three times.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Herd about this driving to work on radio:
Stolen yacht found wrecked on Big Island reef - Hawaii News Now - KGMB and KHNL

Here is the yachts web site:
http://corsairehawaii.com/

Paper says yacht a total loss.


----------

